# Espresso machine arrives next week. What beans first?



## ibitezombies (Apr 12, 2014)

So my gaggia classic arrives next week and Im determined to break away from Starbucks and get some decent beans, but there's a baffling amount to choose from!

So what would you guys recommend for a n00b? I like deep flavours, and Im fond of African coffees, although I'm not sure how they would work as espresso.

So what should I go for and from where?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If you like the deep flavours try Rave Signature Blend or The Italian Job (excellent value this one).

Coffee Compass do very nice darker beans such as Java Jampit Hit.

These coffees from both Companies need approx 10 days rest after roasting before use so buy in good time


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Rave and Coffee Compass are a good choice to start with.

I'd also recommend buying a kilo of one bean type to start with as you'll have to change the grind setting for different beans.

A kg of Italian job is a good start, Rave also do some excellent single origins (Rwanda red bourbon) and blends and offer good discount for a kg.

+1 for the Java Jam pit from coffee compass

What grinder are you pairing it with?


----------



## ibitezombies (Apr 12, 2014)

Im gong to be using a Porlex hand grinder for the first while until I get enough for something better


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ibitezombies said:


> Im gong to be using a Porlex hand grinder for the first while until I get enough for something better


Excellent that how I started out, although it is frustratingly slow.

As the grinder is stepped I found you had "click" setting that was about right and then the settings either side either gushed through or completely choked the machine.

It might be worth buying a nylon locking from B&Q for about 50p which will allow you to do the I between setting. I think there was a forum member who was using one recently.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry, if you haven't got some digital scales, I'd recommend that you get some too. You can get them off ebay accurate to 0.01g for about £6.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

These are the ones are used I think.

Keep us posted how you get on, please feel free to contact me

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181168248008?nav=SEARCH


----------



## ibitezombies (Apr 12, 2014)

That's a kilo of Rave Italian Job ordered! I just hope my grinder gets here in time.....!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ibitezombies said:


> That's a kilo of Rave Italian Job ordered! I just hope my grinder gets here in time.....!


no one seems to have asked you where you are? As it might also be worth exploring any Roasters local to you...often a very good way of getting beans


----------



## ibitezombies (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm based in Northern Ireland. The only one thats been mentioned is Baileys in Belfast, but they're mail order only I believe.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

see below link regarding using a locking nut with a Hario (these have almost identical burs to a porlex)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13891-Hario-Grinder-issues


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

see below link regarding using a locking nut with a Hario (these have almost identical burs to a porlex)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13891-Hario-Grinder-issues


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm no expert so I can't comment if it would fit your requested profile but I've liked every bean I've had from HasBean so far. I got the espresso starter kit and have another bag, the name of which escapes me. Very nice, I've been using them with both an AeroPress and espresso machine.


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Extract from Bristol also very good, as are round hill (bath)


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Small batch also worth investigating


----------

